# VNC Umgebungsvariable



## blackbirdthefirst (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutzte TightVNC unter verschiedenen Linux Distributionen für den Remotezugriff.
Das Problem ist das ich eine Möglichkeit brauche die unterschiedlichen VNC-Clienten unterscheiden zu können, z.B. durch Vergabe einer eindeutigen ID. Diese ID muss dann in
jeder VNC-Server Instanz und damit auch in dem VNC-Client der sich verbindet einen anderen Wert aufweisen.

Also z.B. würde es schon reichen das in jeder VNC-Server Instanz eine Umgebungsvariable definiert ist, die pro Client einen anderen Wert besitzt ( VNCCLIENTID = x ). Wenn ich mich dann also mit drei VNC-Clients aufschalte sollte diese Umgebungsvariable die Werte 1 - 3 aufweisen, eben im jedem Client eine unterschiedliche ID.

Die ID könnte aber auch die IP-Adresse des Clients sein, oder aber auch die VNC-Portnummer. Die frage ist nur wie kann ich unterschiedliche Umgebungsvariablen
pro VNC-Client füllen ?


----------

